# Worried about shivering goat.



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

This morning it was +7 F. We have had cold temperatures but this was colder than normal. When I let the goats out of the barn, my Jr. buckling who is almost 6 months old started shivering and wouldn't stop even after eating some hay. No one else is shivering. I put him back in the barn and he stopped shivering. Once it warmed up to about 32 F. I let him out of the barn for the day and he was fine. But then the when the sun went down, he started shivering again. I locked him in the barn and he stopped shivering. Any thoughts?? Oh he doesn't act sick and is eating good.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

poor lil guy is just cold.
does he have a good coat on him?
about the same as everyone else?

have you given him minerals and wormed him?
I would make sure his pen (barn) has some nice straw for him in the evenings since he is getting cold during the day. Does he have a buddy to snuggle up with?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He may not have enough of an undercoat to keep him warm.... he'll acclimate but if he can get inside the barn from the pen, that may be better for him.


----------



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

We don't have to cold of weather, it's still 80 over here. But maybe some thick blankets and warm water?
I do know that before winter for me, I'm supposed to shave the goats a few months a head, for by winter they have their winter coats.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Wish I could send you our hot weather and you send me some colder weather. I am still wearing shorts. 

I would get the poor fellow a coat. I have a Special Needs wether that I am getting a coat for. He spent the entire summer in the sun, never once saw him sleeping in the shade. So I am worried he may be cold natured. He was born in June so this will be his first winter. Until you get him a coat I would make sure he can always get inside somewhere warmer in case he gets chilled while you are not outside with him.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am thinking that it is just the cold too. Hopefully anyway. Cause he is fine when he is locked in his pen. He does have a pretty long coat but I looked and there doesn't seem to be much for undercoat. He gets minerals and he has been wormed. He is still eating well. He is going to his new home in a week and I don't want him to get sick. I held his mommy this morning and let him get a big drink of warm milk. (He is separated from the girls and shares a pen with my Sr. buck but they don't snuggle.) I was wondering if it would be okay to give him some Nutridrench??


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Nutridrench couldn't hurt. Sometimes some of them are just more prone to getting chilled. I had a Nubian/Boer/Myotonic that always got really cold in the winter even with a very thick undercoat. She was so fluffy she looked like a sheep.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If he is eating and acting normal, it is most likely that, he needs to adjust to the cold snap. Some react like that, when they shiver and if he is OK otherwise, it is just a way for the body to try to keep itself warm. Keep an eye on him though.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, I am watching him like a hawk for anything off color...... He still seems fine in every way except the shivering and like I said he only does that outside. I made a coat for him and will use it but I don't want to get in a big hurry to use it, I want him to adjust to the cold on his own if possible. He does get to sleep in a nice warm barn in thick hay so he at least can get out of the cold. We have been getting a bit of wind too which makes it even colder. Yuck......


----------

